# Poppy pics



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

My phone has just suddenly decided to play ball and let me download a couple of photos so I thought I'd carpe what's left of the diem and post them before they disappear  This one explains why she's always a filthy stench hound....


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

And this one explains how come we always forgive her for being a filthy stench hound (and frankly just about everything else )


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm having a hard time believing they are the same dog. She looks so pretty in the second picture.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha, give Miss Maggie an hour or so in Poppy's company and she too could become a pretty mud monster


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus says he finds her enchanting, captivating and perfect.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank you Rufus but I must warn you, she'll steal your sticks


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I do love a Poppy picture in the morning 
(Just wondering is the only reason you love her because she gives you a reason to go for walks that end up at the pub )


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Awww a Poppy fix  she is so full of joy in her pursuit of fun and all things filthy - Molly very much approves of this outlook on life


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Miss Maggie is turning her nose up at all of you. She didn't want to walk down our gravel driveway cause it was all squishy and wet.  So I carried her down to the paved road.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Barb you really need to bring her to visit us so Rufus can show her the joy of muck.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Loving a muddy poppy! But I prefer nice clean poppy for cuddles.
Ruby has been copying her lately - obsessed with what I think must be a (terrified) little mouse under the shed 
She was as muddy as poppy the other wet rainy day, i bought her in and bathed her, I let her out later for a pee (she was banging impatiently on the door keys) 
And she came back all muddy again!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh poppy sometimes a girl just has to have fun and you sure are the one to show them how it's done! Sid totally approves he does love a bit of mud himself


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

OH I love a muddy doggy, well apart from when its mine and the mud is flying up the walls from their tails when they come through the door. Maybe it is those mud baths that is making Poppy such the beauty she is whilst clean


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Marzi said:


> I do love a Poppy picture in the morning
> (Just wondering is the only reason you love her because she gives you a reason to go for walks that end up at the pub )


Marzi I'm shocked and hurt by that comment...but yes just a teeny bit


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Loving a muddy poppy! But I prefer nice clean poppy for cuddles.
> Ruby has been copying her lately - obsessed with what I think must be a (terrified) little mouse under the shed
> She was as muddy as poppy the other wet rainy day, i bought her in and bathed her, I let her out later for a pee (she was banging impatiently on the door keys)
> And she came back all muddy again!


Doh! Ruby is a lovely colour at the moment, I make a ginger shortbread of her exact shade


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ginger shortbread? It sounds yummy, any chance of the recipe?


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

That first picture is priceless!! I laughed so hard!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Ginger shortbread? It sounds yummy, any chance of the recipe?


Your biscuit wish is my command:

Can you see that though? My pictures seem to be smaller than they used to be...


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Mazzapoo said:


> Your biscuit wish is my command:
> 
> Can you see that though? My pictures seem to be smaller than they used to be...


It's too small. I tried to save it and then make it bigger but it was just all blurry.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I thought so! My Poppy pics were too I think  I shall consult my techno-oracle Datun


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you Mazz, this is my *7000th post* and I was holding off for something brilliant. What could be more brilliant than a thank you, an acknowledgement that my eyes are totally failing and a plea to Datun for his computer prowess, again. All so I can make some dog shaped ginger shortbread cookies that look like Rufus.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha! Imagine how many walks Rufus missed out on in the time it took you you type 7000 posts  I haven't had the pleasure of Datun's sage advices yet but is this any better?


----------

